# Bose 9 speaker system



## all_bran (Sep 14, 2018)

wondering the same thing. blew my rear speakers too. 
Both the stock rear speakers are blown from what I can tell. One the wire harness came off and has been bouncing around slowly cutting the tinned lead going into the speaker and will be too big of a PITA to fix. So I've been looking to replace them... but it appears these things are "subs"? I like very bassy music so I'm looking to replace them with the most bassy thing I can find that will fit easily and not require an amp. Suggestions on something that will just drop in? I THINK it's a 6x9, but it's in this weird plastic cradle thing with non standard holes, and Crutchfield says to replace it with round full range speakers... so now I'm confused... Thoughts or suggestions to help clear it up for me?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The back speakers are 6x9 subs, yes. 

Putting a full range speaker in there will not work out well if you run it off the stock amp.


----------



## all_bran (Sep 14, 2018)

MP81 said:


> The back speakers are 6x9 subs, yes.
> 
> Putting a full range speaker in there will not work out well if you run it off the stock amp.


I have never heard of a 6x9 sub. Any suggestions what to replace them with? Brand? Or does it not exist after-market and I'm stuck replacing with OEM again?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Gen 1 Cruzes with the Pioneer system have them. Starting to be pretty widely used in the industry instead of putting in an actual, dedicated subwoofer.

The Tang Bands are a popular upgrade, but I believe you'd want to amp those.

The stock ones really shouldn't have blown, unless the bass setting was put to max or near max, which isn't correct, and then the volume turned well past where it should be...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea I'm looking to upgrade the speakers in my '17 hatch soon. It's got the 9-speaker Bose but the "sub" is kinda lacking. It seems to work OK at lower volumes but when I turn it up it seems the sub either doesn't change or actually gets a little quieter. Then I get distortion from the speakers.

Going to pull the amp and one of the 10" Audiobahn's out of my old truck and get an enclosure and replace the factory sub with that and see how it goes from there.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The hatch's "sub" is...pretty tiny. I think it's like a 5.25" or something. Thick foam for plenty of excursion, but I mean, you're limited by surface area, so...


----------

